# Cleveleys beach road closed - where did you park?



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Went to Cleveleys on Saturday and the coast road was closed. Saw a few other motorhomes driving around obviously thinking of staying there but didnt get chance to stop and chat. 

We ended up down at Lytham on Fairlawn Rd. It wasnt great but it was ok. nice and quiet until the fishermen turned up at 6:30am!

Where is your 'plan B' stop if the coast road is closed? Ive got a feeling everyone went somewhere better than us but being new to motorhoming we didnt know where to go.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

IS that the one on the sea front that had some permanent caravans stuck there?

TM


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Its the coast road next to little bispham tram stop. Never saw any caravans (permanent or otherwise). Saw a few very smart motorhomes and some van conversions which were mainly the night fishermen. Very friendly bunch and very respectful when they were fishing near our motorhome in the night.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Whats happened to the overnight parking as someone took the signs down?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dunno*



rocky58 said:


> Whats happened to the overnight parking as someone took the signs down?


Not Guilty!


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Its the coast road next to little bispham tram stop. Never saw any caravans (permanent or otherwise). Saw a few very smart motorhomes and some van conversions which were mainly the night fishermen. Very friendly bunch and very respectful when they were fishing near our motorhome in the night.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Parking in Blackpool is always a faff. we go to a Laybye at Cabus on the A6 Its a 20-25 min drive but worth it as its well off the road and a food van comes most mornings inc Sunday

Drive up the a6 north from blackpool towards Lancaster. Pass through Cabus and the caravan place on the left at the lights. Approx 2 miles after that theres a layby on the left. Ignore this and look for the larger one on the right with aphone box ont he northern end. Trun into that and you will be fine. Stayed there several times no problems.

Phill


----------

